# CA MECA state regionals (finals)



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

The Road House
940 E. Main Street
Visalia, CA 93292 
559-749-0318 

Sept. 25th 2010

Details to be posted on the MECA website soon.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Should be fun.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

nice! should be there representing Master class


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Come on up Jim will be nice to see you again.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I can't wait for this show! And looking forward to the hospitality of Mr. Bishop and the rest of the Roadhouse crew. What a killer shop!!


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

This show should be off the hook.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

JBishop said:


> This show should be off the hook.


A HUGE +1!! If the triple pointer you guys hosted a while back is any indication, this show should be one for the record books!


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Should be alot of fun I am going to try to have a BBQ at my house night before the event.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

JBishop said:


> Should be alot of fun I am going to try to have a BBQ at my house night before the event.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Mike your always welcome. Moved into a new home, hopefully can still do the BBQ.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

JBishop said:


> Mike your always welcome. Moved into a new home, hopefully can still do the BBQ.



Cool!

I just might make it up there, I'm redoing my install and hopefully I get some good results.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

Got the day off from work so I will be there for sure!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Awesome. I look forward to hearing your car again Neel. It sounded great last time.

Hopefully my new setup will be tuned by then. I know where my weak spots are now so I'm going to address those as much as possible between now and then.

Zach


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Neel said:


> Got the day off from work so I will be there for sure!


Hey Neel. I need some pointers from you on how to get the sub install rattle free. The composure of that IB baffle of yours is staggering. Any threads around here on the build?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I asked for the day off so I can attend.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I am sooooo stoked about this one. 3-4 of the competitors here in CA are in the Top 10 whether it be install, SPL or SQL.... damn glad to see the west coast representin'.


Come out, have a good time.....you never know the 300 might come outta retirement and whoop up on the Master class. :hanged: lol


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

atsaubrey said:


> you never know the 300 might come outta retirement and whoop up on the Master class. :hanged: lol



:laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

David_Edwards said:


> :laugh:


Help Help I'm being beaten up by a Gorilla


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> I am sooooo stoked about this one. 3-4 of the competitors here in CA are in the Top 10 whether it be install, SPL or SQL.... damn glad to see the west coast representin'.


Or top 4 for some of us.  LOL!!

Can't wait for this weekend!! I'll be there and hopefully will have resolved the issues I had in Fresno. I'd love to see if I can match or beat my season high score of 86.25. Though the 83.3 in Fresno wasn't bad. 

See everybody in just a few more days!!

Zach


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

atsaubrey said:


> I am sooooo stoked about this one. 3-4 of the competitors here in CA are in the Top 10 whether it be install, SPL or SQL.... damn glad to see the west coast representin'.
> 
> 
> Come out, have a good time.....you never know the 300 might come outta retirement and whoop up on the Master class. :hanged: lol


I would love to listen to this car .I heard good things about your 300.
I am planing on being there ........................is this SAT. right .LOL
I just want to make sure and not miss it.LOL


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes, Saturday and the fun begins!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

*There has been a slight change in plans to what facilities we'll be able to use at the Roadhouse. I am requesting all competitors to arrive as early as possible. I would like all competitors on site by 10am and judging will start at 11am sharp! If you are late, you'll still be able to compete but the earlier the "easier" it is on us. *


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

You got it! Hopefully we'll still have room for the SQ cars to be indoors somewhere.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

We will have everything outside the labor commision came in and shut us down. So looks like I will be looking for a new job anyone hiring? The show should still be off the hook so come out and have a good time.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry about your situation Jim

But I would like a few questions to be answered in regards to the show:

* will there be power at the show?
* will there be bathrooms available for competitors and staff?
* are we basically showing up to a parking lot where your job used to be?

I hope the show goes on


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

The show is definately on. I have been informed we will have power. As for restrooms, there are a few places within a block with restrooms. I appologize but I wasnt informed until yesterday morning and having less then 48hrs to react I have no choice but use the parking lot for the show. (Big parking lot though  ) I have requested tables, chairs, and easy ups to make it as comfortable for everyone as I can. Regardless, it should still be a fun show with lots of excitement.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Cool deal...thanks for the update


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Jim all the socal people better show up the show is still on just using a good size parking lot. It wasn't aubrey's fault I didn't know anything until the labor board showed up and said everyone leave. Then I knew the situations.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Great show!! Thanks to everyone for coming out and supporting MECA! Also congrats to:

Luz Carter - 1st place in Stock
Jim Bishop - 1st place in Street
Bing Xu - 1st place in Modified Street
David Mennie - 1st place in Modified
Gary Summers - 1st place in ModEx
Vince Miranda - 1st place in Master (and pretty much EVERYTHING else. LOL!)

It was a really good show and Team Audio Experts was STRONGLY represented. The cars from that shop sound so amazing! Bishop's car is also sounding incredible. I hope to get to that level next season.

The last part that I'm very proud of is in regards to the MECA Cali state titles. While it's not official YET, the title in EVERY CLASS is coming up to NorCal!!!! You SoCal guys have some work to do to catch us next season! 

Unofficial state champs for MECA's first year in Cali:

Stock - Luz Carter (Team ID/Team Sundown)
Street - Jim Bishop (Team Hybrid/Zapco/Roadhouse)
Modified Street - Mike Little (Team Zapco/Roadhouse)
Modified - Me  (Team H-Audio/Stereo Integrity/Zuki Audio)
ModEx - Scott Welch (Team Arc/Audio Experts)
Master - Vince Miranda (Team Arc/Audio Experts)


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Congrats to all the winners! It was a fun but VERY hot day.

As far as geography goes, so-cal had 4 cars there. 2 cars took first, and the other 2 cars took second 

and the highest sq score of the day was from so-cal!! Time for you to get on your game Zach!! hahahaha

And real men do it from 2 seats! lol

Great hanging out with everybody. See you guys soon!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Congrats to all the winners! It was a fun but VERY hot day.
> 
> As far as geography goes, so-cal had 4 cars there. 2 cars took first, and the other 2 cars took second
> 
> ...


LOL! I figured that would get your attention Jim. It was great seeing you bro. Thanks for helping with the judging, you rock!! I still didn't get a chance to hear your truck. 

The SoCal vehicles that made it out all sounded AMAZING from what I understand.


----------



## Team Bassick (Alpine) (Sep 27, 2010)

no love for the knuckle draggers???? lol


S P L 

my first post on diyma HI!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Team Bassick (Alpine) said:


> no love for the knuckle draggers???? lol
> 
> 
> S P L
> ...


Welcome to DIYMA!! Glad to see you post on here. And I can't keep up with you guys on that side. Too many numbers floating around.  And remember, hit me up if you want any help getting your car dialed in some more. Also, I've got some spare drivers and amps if you want to switch some things up.

Zach


----------



## Team Bassick (Alpine) (Sep 27, 2010)

Boostedrex said:


> Welcome to DIYMA!! Glad to see you post on here. And I can't keep up with you guys on that side. Too many numbers floating around.  And remember, hit me up if you want any help getting your car dialed in some more. Also, I've got some spare drivers and amps if you want to switch some things up.
> 
> Zach


i will take you up on the dialed in help once it cools down no ac  hot cars suck but i want to see how far i can go with what i have. so i can learn as much a possible befor the equipment gives me evantages and ups my score


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Great show!! Thanks to everyone for coming out and supporting MECA! Also congrats to:
> 
> Luz Carter - 1st place in Stock
> Jim Bishop - 1st place in Street
> ...


Official State Champ in Steet Modified: Bing. I guess total points, trophies, etc... aren't the deciding factor. It is the single event highest sq score.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanx ! to all of you I had a great time , you guys have some great cars (I was very impressed with Gary Summers car ).
I spend a great amount of time in the SPL side and found it very interesting and fun .Its certainly challenging , but fun.
thans ! again to all and a very special thanx to Aubery ,wife ,and his judges for a great weekend.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

ChicoOG said:


> Official State Champ in Steet Modified: Bing. I guess total points, trophies, etc... aren't the deciding factor. It is the single event highest sq score.


Negative sir. According to Steve Stern, the state champ is the individual with the highest point total at the end of the season. IIRC, you have more points than anyone else out here this season in Street Mod right?


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Negative sir. According to Steve Stern, the state champ is the individual with the highest point total at the end of the season. IIRC, you have more points than anyone else out here this season in Street Mod right?


Yeap...by a pretty far margin. I had 67 coming into the event, plus 12 for a 2nd place finish put me at 79. However, the "official" results show Bing as the State Champ. And, he has a great sounding car and is a friend.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Guys had a good time, scored well. Can't wait till 2011. Don't know whats going to happen to the Echo, pretty much hit the wall on getting the car to sound better in street.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Mike you are for sure the State Champ  that has to be a typo, my total cumulative score is also wrong on there.

and note that Zach is also listed as the state champion in class despite coming up short by .25 points this time. 


its total points. 

and i think Greg should be state champ in class as well.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

MECA has found the glitch in the system and it should be fixed by today if it hasnt been already. Sorry for the confusion guys.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

MECA > SQL > SQL State Champs

It's fixed. All NorCal title holders.  Way to go guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats guy

How many are coming to MECA Finals?


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> Great show!! Thanks to everyone for coming out and supporting MECA! Also congrats to:
> 
> Luz Carter - 1st place in Stock
> Jim Bishop - 1st place in Street
> ...


Thanks Zach for your kind words. I big congrats to Gary for his win in best SQ! His car seems to get better and better every show! I wanna be like him when I grow up! 
It was a fun show and and a great turnout. It was nice to see the So Cal guys. Gary, Big Red, Craig, Todd, and the rest of the guys! Without your support and involvement in this, we would not be able to play in our sandbox! Thanks to you, the Nor Cal competitors, all the SPL guys, Aubrey, and his judging staff as well as the judges from So Cal. We all made MECA's first year in Cali a great one! 

Big THANK YOU goes out to my Team, Paco, Scott, Jr., Alexander, Vinny, and Ben. You guys got up early, spent all day in the heat and then drove back home...soldiers man! 
Especially Scott and Paco...you guys have been there all year long, and even when we ran into trouble Thursday night and it seemed we wouldn't make it to the event, we put our heads together, found a solution, and came away with the win! True champions figure out how to overcome adversity instead of giving up and you guys are true champions in my eyes! 

Can't wait for 2011! 

Peace!
gf


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

JBishop said:


> Guys had a good time, scored well. Can't wait till 2011. Don't know whats going to happen to the Echo, pretty much hit the wall on getting the car to sound better in street.


Big time thanks to you my friend! Your always willing to lend an ear and give the best and most helpful feedback. Awesome job on the best sounding Street car in the country! You have posted the highest score in that class, so be proud my friend!
gf


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats to all of the winners, and thank you to EVERYONE involved, it was an awesome show! It was great working with the other judges and hearing some awesome cars/trucks. Congrats again goes out to Aubrey, for a wonderful initial season for MECA in CA! I'll see you in 2011 (hopefully as a competitor again, as well as a judge!). Take care, everyone!

PS: Congrats on the first post, Alpine. Lemme' know about our "test" we spoke about. Also, if you ever want to trek out to Patterson, I would also be happy to help you & Kimo any time!

Peace,

Greg


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I too wish to thank all my judges, and all the competitors in NorCal. Without you guys none of this would have been possible.

Wow, I am also a state champion. SQ2 baby, its listed there and I guess i'll take it. :blush:


----------



## Team Bassick (Alpine) (Sep 27, 2010)

Gearhead Greg said:


> Congrats to all of the winners, and thank you to EVERYONE involved, it was an awesome show! It was great working with the other judges and hearing some awesome cars/trucks. Congrats again goes out to Aubrey, for a wonderful initial season for MECA in CA! I'll see you in 2011 (hopefully as a competitor again, as well as a judge!). Take care, everyone!
> 
> PS: Congrats on the first post, Alpine. Lemme' know about our "test" we spoke about. Also, if you ever want to trek out to Patterson, I would also be happy to help you & Kimo any time!
> 
> ...


i will for sure do that test but put it on hold for few weeks looks like im going to meca finals gotta get ready for that recones and parts already on the way


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow alpine figured out how to use the computer. Alpine were is the (any) key?


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

It was a long hot day......

Congratulations to everyone. I know we are the SPL knuckleheads but, I must say after last years introduction to IASCA and this year with MECA I have nothing but, respect for SQ competitors. Aubrey pointed out a key point, SQ competitors are not scared of a little drive. Gary Summers I have seen at a couple events last year and this year from Santa Rosa, Modesto, Visalia and Sacramento it just goes to show the dedication. 

Team Audio Xperts (Vince and Scott), Team SINS (Bing),Zach,Greg and Aubrey thanks for the inspiration and congratulation on a great 1st year of CA MECA. 

I know Alpine, Bill and myself got some work to do and hope to be able to step it up for the SQ game.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Kimo, you already have a great foundation started for your car. Just keep making that progress and you'll give the Mod Street guys fits next season!


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

FYI Guys, 
I posted a few videos to my youtube channel of some of Saturday's action,
YouTube - AudioXpertsVacaville's Channel
I will post when I have the pics on my website!
Hope you enjoy!
gf


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Here we go...mega pics on my website of the California Finals in Visalia!
Enjoy!
gf
Audio - Xperts Gallery :: 2010 MECA California State Finals Visalia Ca.


----------



## bitperfect (Oct 1, 2010)

GF,
Are those Arc audio SE amps you are using? If so how do they compare to the SS human reign unleashed series? I was considering using the SS human reign amps or SS reference for my next install.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

bitperfect said:


> GF,
> Are those Arc audio SE amps you are using? If so how do they compare to the SS human reign unleashed series? I was considering using the SS human reign amps or SS reference for my next install.


Sonically they are close. I really liked the HR for their lack of noise floor. They are completely quiet! Not that the Arc's aren't, they are very quiet as well I just wanted more power so I went for the Arc amps for headroom. I have a ton more power and they don't have to work hard at all. 

In fact I have an HRU2 and HRU4 for sale! PM me and we'll talk! I hook you up!
gf


----------

